# 80's Heavy Metal Singer Needed!!!



## kiloolik (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey, 

We're looking for someone who is able and willing to sing 80s hair metal (skid row, motley crue, halen, iron maiden etc..) 
I know we're asking for a lot, we've tried many and been stuck with the same old thing, that stuck in the puberty kinda voice. 

We're currently 2 guitarists and a bassist. We wanna be able to just play together for fun but, we want to get into a show next year (hence the singer). We are both 17, (will be 18 in a couple of months) and the basist 16 i think :| lawl. basist doesnt get a say. har har. its ok we love him.... anyways we are pretty open people, enjoy a good laugh. 

If you think you can fit the part email me or just post here

thekyle50 @ hotmail.com 

:smilie_flagge17: \m/ :rockon2: \m/:smilie_flagge17:



p/s im in Montreal


----------

